# Will student loans affect security clearance?



## Fucci26 (Jan 27, 2013)

This may just be word of mouth from someone who has no clue of what they are talking about. But will student loans affect getting a security clearance for SOF careers?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 27, 2013)

Having outstanding student loans will not prevent you from getting the clearance you need.
Having uncontrolled debt that someone might use against you will possibly prevent that from happening.  

Did you ask a recruiter about this?  Did you search the internet AT ALL before asking your question here?


----------



## Fucci26 (Jan 27, 2013)

I asked the local Marine recruiter and he said that's something to be asked at MEPs. The internet only came up with a few things on just getting in. Which it stated was no problem. But on a few other forums and sites it said that SOF positions can be denied to those with student loans of high amounts. Which is understandable, one of them said debt and security clearances didn't go well together because "that's how some betray their country." It mentioned something about a C.I.A. guy who was in bad debt resorted to being a double agent.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 27, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Having outstanding student loans will not prevent you from getting the clearance you need.
> Having uncontrolled debt that someone might use against you will possibly prevent that from happening.
> 
> Did you ask a recruiter about this? Did you search the internet AT ALL before asking your question here?


It's a legitimate question because clearance stuff is often murky and is very much subject to the whims of your adjudicating agency.  As such, concrete answers are not often available, either online or through recruiters.  Your typical recruiter only deals with the ENAC process and probably never has to worry about a NACLC or an SSBI.

To answer your question: Student debt alone will not hinder you.  However, you need to be able to demonstrate to the investigator that you have the capability of paying off your debt in a reasonable fashion.  I'm not saying that you need to make a bunch of spreadsheets showing how you're only going to eat MREs in order to pay off your debt in 5 years.  You just need to show that, at your current payment rate, you'll be able to continue paying it off.  Explain this during the interview and you should be just fine.


----------



## Fucci26 (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't think it's going to be a problem for clearance for the 0311 MOS I plan on applying for. But later on, when I'm eligible and if I'm able to pass the selection for MARSOC. I was just very curious on how they would look at my student loans.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 27, 2013)

After some time as an 0311, you'll likely be submitted for a clearance.  Most individuals in leadership positions are granted a clearance...so don't think that it's something that won't come up until you decide you want to put in a MARSOC package. 

Your Google-fu is weak.  Took all of about 30 seconds...

http://www.fas.org/sgp/isoo/guidelines.html

Here's a small portion of the guidelines in regards to debt.  These are just guidelines for the adjudicator though.  They can make whatever decision they want to.  I know individuals with felony charges on their records that hold TS/SCI clearances, and I've seen individuals with two many speeding tickets get denied Secret clearances.  It all comes down to how honest you are, and what steps you've taken to correct any mishaps or delinquencies you may have on your record.  



> 19. _Conditions that could raise a security concern and may be disqualifying include:_
> (a) inability or unwillingness to satisfy debts;
> (b) indebtedness caused by frivolous or irresponsible spending and the absence of any evidence of willingness or intent to pay the debt or establish a realistic plan to pay the debt.
> (c) a history of not meeting financial obligations;
> ...


----------



## Fucci26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Seems logical. I only have 2 speeding tickets and I'm in my 20's. But I was just highly curious if $10k in student loans would hold me back from anything. I'm already steadily paying them back monthly. So, hopefully, it won't be an issue.


----------



## unguided (Jan 27, 2013)

Fucci26 said:


> Seems logical. I only have 2 speeding tickets and I'm in my 20's. But I was just highly curious if $10k in student loans would hold me back from anything. I'm already steadily paying them back monthly. So, hopefully, it won't be an issue.


 
You should be fine. I have a mortgage, car loan, and co signer on my wifes student loans. MARSOC requires a secret clearance. It is based on your financial history, family ties, and psychological profile. Don't stress about your clearance so much right now. Get past boot camp, SOI, and then focus on MARSOC.


----------



## Fucci26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Can you define "family ties?" My uncle has had problems with the law.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just be up front about everything when you submit your paperwork and do the interview, pay your bills on time and keep your nose clean from here on out and you'll most likely be just fine wrt your clearance.


----------



## Fucci26 (Jan 27, 2013)

So, it's all on me? My family history won't matter? Good. I appreciate the advice, guys.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 27, 2013)

No one said your family history won't matter.  Everything"matters," we're talking about national security here.  Be up front about everything and you should be OK.


----------



## Fucci26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Understood. When the time comes, I'll just tell them everything before they have a chance to find it.


----------



## shidosan4 (Apr 21, 2014)

Fucci, marauders is giving you sound advice. I was the security manager for a brigade. Security clearance adjudicators(the guys who deside) follow something called the 13 adjudicative guidelines)
 1)Guideline A: Allegiance to the United States 

(2) Guideline B: Foreign Influence 

(3) Guideline C: Foreign Preference 

(4) Guideline D: Sexual Behavior 

(5) Guideline E: Personal Conduct 

(6) Guideline F: Financial Considerations 

(7) Guideline G: Alcohol Consumption 

(8) Guideline H: Drug Involvement 

(9) Guideline I: Psychological Conditions 

(10) Guideline J: Criminal Conduct 

(11) Guideline K: Handling Protected Information 

(12) Guideline L: Outside Activities 

(13) Guideline M: Use of Information Technology .
 But student loans that you pay on time do not constitute a threat, however a person that has a history of not being able to pay debts maybe more inclined to sell classified info to pay off his or her debts
Systems
These are the thinks they look at, if an issue is found in any of those areas, they have to look deeper, but they also have to consider mitigating cercumstances


----------



## shidosan4 (Apr 21, 2014)

Mitigating circumstances for having debt would be that, you always pau on time, you have never filed bankruptcy. If you are completely honest with the investigators they will also take into account these mitigating circumstances. They have to use the whole person concept, they have to make their dicision bases one who you are as a whole, not just the fact that you have debt. Have debt just triggers them to dig a little deeper into your credit history, and if you pay on time and son  have horribe credit history you will be fine. Even if they deny your clearance for debt, you can still appeal by submitting a rebuttal. If they deny a second time you have the legal right to appeal to DOHA(defense office of hearing amd appeals). I had a guy in my unit loose his TS/SCI because he had $40,000 in medical and alamony bills and filed bankruptcy 3 times, I help him right a shit hot rebuttle withe a payment plan and SOR(statement of reasons for unpayed debt), we got his clearance back.
So like marauders said you will be  fine just focus on your training.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2014)

shidosan4 said:


> Snipped post


 
Per the Site Rules you must post an Introduction. Do that before posting again.


----------



## shidosan4 (Apr 21, 2014)

Roger. Task complete.


----------

